# So whats your favorite morning Cuban Cigar breakfast combo???????????



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Still at the house in Brooklyn gonna stay the rest of the summer we all love the beach. So my daughter yells up the stairs. "Dad im going to the beach with Samantha be home later i made you breakfast" I grabbed my cell phone to snap a picture of her leaving. But by the time i got my old tired bones down the stairs she was gone.







Damn where is it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There you are come to poppa!


My daughter she drives me nuts sometimes but damn she's a chip off the old block!
Brooklyn Bagel cream cheese and Lox coffee black.
And a Partagas short of course my favorite breakfast in the world!
So whats yours???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

The commuter special: Dunkin Donuts medium cream only with HDM PE. Perfect for the ride in to Boston!

I can't eat until I've worked up an appetite


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Black coffee ad a HdM Palma extra. Nice quick smoke in the AM.


----------



## Jordan23 (May 25, 2012)

I usually only smoke in the mornings on a Saturday.

I usually eat breakfast first.

Then have coffee and either a Party Short or JLP. I dont want anything too complex with coffee that early in the day (because I'm still too groggy to appreciate it).


----------



## John75 (Sep 28, 2012)

I like to keep it simple.

Coffee with cream and sugar and a PLPC.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Party Short and black coffee


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Black coffee

HdM Du Dauphin

Clears the mind...

Something tells me you get better lox and bagels in NY than we do in Tennessee, Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Black coffee
> 
> HdM Du Dauphin
> 
> ...


Ain't it the truth can't find em anywhere like New York.
Lord knows i have tried in my travels.
But you guys got the best musicians Elvis Presley, Johnny Cash, Carl Perkins, Jerry Lee Lewis, Roy Orbison to name a few!


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

bpegler said:


> Black coffee
> 
> HdM Du Dauphin
> 
> ...


Bob you can make your own lox--quite simple---salmon filet--cup of kosher salt-cup sugar and a 1/2 bunch of dill---cut the salmon in half-add the sugar salt and dill--wrap zip lock -with a heavy weight on top--every day drain and re wrap--on the third day you have lox--rinse well -slice thin-----better make the bagels also


----------



## crgcpro (Jul 1, 2012)

Mocha Mint Ice Coffee and HdM Le Hoyo Des Dieux


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

avitti said:


> Bob you can make your own lox--quite simple---salmon filet--cup of kosher salt-cup sugar and a 1/2 bunch of dill---cut the salmon in half-add the sugar salt and dill--wrap zip lock -with a heavy weight on top--every day drain and re wrap--on the third day you have lox--rinse well -slice thin-----better make the bagels also


We have biscuits and red eye gravy. Pretty good cornbread.

Really good bagels, not so much.

You also kick our butts on good pastrami. There is not a hard roll to be found in the entire state.

Life is full of trade offs...


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

I only smoke it the morning if its a weekend or I'm doing field work out of the office. Usually a JLP unless I'm on the porch relaxing, then it's whatever calls to me.


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

HDM Le Hoyo Des Diuex or a PLPC .... with Sumatran coffee .... :thumb:


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

have never had a "breakfast" cigar...don't think I have ever had a cigar before noon...I feel so inadequate .

derrek


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

I work nights. So my breakfast is in the PM. Party Short and a Full Throtle Blue Thunder. Breakfast of champs.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Othello said:


> HDM Le Hoyo Des Diuex or a PLPC .... with Sumatran coffee .... :thumb:


I love me some Sumatran, I take mine with a Party Short most of the time but occasionally a PL Panatela or HU Half Corona get in the rotation


----------



## Othello (Jan 20, 2012)

klittle250 said:


> I love me some Sumatran, I take mine with a Party Short most of the time but occasionally a PL Panatela or HU Half Corona get in the rotation


I work the Partagas Shorts in with the Sumatran on occasion, as well as Bolivar CJ's and RASCC........... lately, I usually like something a bit lighter. Actually, I need to pick up some PL Panatelas, AND some HUHC!!


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

I been digging on the HUHC's lately. Good flavor and I can get through them before the heat tears into me.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

I personally like a Cigar with a "kick", and with Coffee first thing.


----------



## Dazz (Dec 21, 2012)

I don't often smoke in the morning but when I do I like something small and mild like a Partagas mini with a coffee.

Cheers-
Dazz


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Dazz said:


> I don't often smoke in the morning but when I do I like something small and mild like a Partagas mini with a coffee.
> 
> Cheers-
> Dazz


I second that. After a nice breakfast. :tu


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Tony, you started me on the Party Short Coffee Black train a few years ago and it hasn't stopped yet! But I will say this morning's combo of PSP1 and Coffee Black is quite tasty too!


----------



## Lrbergin (Jun 14, 2012)

I don’t usually smoke in the mornings during the week, but on the weekend I’ve been known to enjoy some fresh roasted Sumatra and a HdM Epi#2.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Tony, you started me on the Party Short Coffee Black train a few years ago and it hasn't stopped yet! But I will say this morning's combo of PSP1 and Coffee Black is quite tasty too!


You know the old saying Andrew."Misery loves company"LOL!
All joking aside i am glad my suggestion works for you.
And yes any Partagas and a black coffee _ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

_


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Back when ERDM Lunch Club were not discontinued, that was my go-to morning cigar. Call it the "Breakfast Club."
I sort of migrated to HdM Palmas Extra but there was something about the ERDM that was perfect for mornings.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

PL montecarlo and coffee w cream/splenda


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

El Principe with my morning dark roast

but on vacation I love the Epi 1....the fruity notes goes well with OJ


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

A Columbian dark roast (I grind at home) with a Flavorita de Nicaragua........


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You know the real reason i started this thread was i feel i am in a rut. Your suggestions have been great and my mind is going in all different directions. Please continue to share, keep em coming!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> You know the real reason i started this thread was i feel i am in a rut. Your suggestions have been great and my mind is going in all different directions. Please continue to share, keep em coming!


Same here. There are suggestions here I'd love to try! Semper Fi Tony!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Arizona Dave said:


> Same here. There are suggestions here I'd love to try! Semper Fi Tony!


Semper Fidelis my brother!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Lrbergin said:


> I don't usually smoke in the mornings during the week, but on the weekend I've been known to enjoy some fresh roasted Sumatra and a HdM Epi#2.


Hmmm........haven't tried that combo yet.....


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Enjoy Green Tea or Coffee.... Stick choice also varies.......


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wildone said:


> Enjoy Green Tea or Coffee.... Stick choice also varies.......


Wow i wonder if that comes with toast LOL!


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I like petit edmundos and trinidads with my morning coffee.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm waiting for someone to come up with a green tea and candela approach, or another combo that works? Personally, I'm a coffee guy.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

You know i like green tea a lot i think tomorrow I'll brew some Maybe grab a Rass.
Nah who the hell am i kidding.
I am a coffee man all the way in the morning!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

LOL! Coffee here too!!! I'm thinking of a San Lotano with Coffee, haven't tried it with Coffee yet, but will soon~


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am really enjoying these Sunday morning Cohiba's and Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee's!


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Community Coffee dark roast, and a Por Larranage PC for me, of course that is after biscuits, gravy, sausage, bacon, scrambled eggs with cheese, and some cinnamon rolls!


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I am really enjoying these Sunday morning Cohiba's and Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee's!


I bet!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

On a weekend morning when I have time:
Biscuits and hash browns smothered with sausage gravy.
Third cup of coffee goes with either a rass, Boli pc, or go with something like a CF custom.


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

Once a week, usually Wed. morning, I have a Boli PC with coffee (half and half 1 sugar) on the walk to the office in Manhattan.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

piperdown said:


> On a weekend morning when I have time:
> Biscuits and hash browns smothered with sausage gravy.


I miss that kind of breakfast, can't eat like that anymore. I usually have some greek yogurt with blueberries or strawberries, Columbian Coffee, Flavorita de Nicaragua or Finck's 1893, I like the Toro's.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Arizona Dave said:


> I miss that kind of breakfast, can't eat like that anymore. I usually have some greek yogurt with blueberries or strawberries, Columbian Coffee, Flavorita de Nicaragua or Finck's 1893, I like the Toro's.


I really shouldn't either but my boys love it. I have to limit my portions if I'm fixing it.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

piperdown said:


> I really shouldn't either but my boys love it. I have to limit my portions if I'm fixing it.


Growing boys burn those carbs right up!


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Dark roast coffee, and the morning cigar rotation consists of either RASCC/El Principe/PLPC. The RACC wins almost always. The favors are soo earthy, it goes so well with coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cadillac said:


> Dark roast coffee, and the morning cigar rotation consists of either RASCC/El Principe/PLPC. The RACC wins almost always. The favors are soo earthy, it goes so well with coffee.


I feel that way about a ERDM CHOIX SUPREME at times a change of pace away from the shorts.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I feel that way about a ERDM CHOIX SUPREME at times a change of pace away from the shorts.


Havent tried El Ray DM yet, sounds great in the ratings..........


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

HdM Epi#1 or lately it's been a principe. With coffee it's a great match.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Arizona Dave said:


> Havent tried El Ray DM yet, sounds great in the ratings..........


arty:


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Monte 4 and black coffee.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Yesterday morning at dawn, I had a black dragon with home ground columbian coffee with (yes, cream this time):


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


CeeGar said:


> Monte 4 and black coffee.


:smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke::smoke:


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Black Dragon....

Is that a new release by Guantanamera?


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Arizona Dave said:


> Yesterday morning at dawn, I had a black dragon with home ground columbian coffee with (yes, cream this time):
> View attachment 45999
> View attachment 46000
> View attachment 46001


:hmm:


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

^^^^^ ditto. I'm puzzled too, never heard of a Habano called a black dragon.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

piperdown said:


> ^^^^^ ditto. I'm puzzled too, never heard of a Habano called a black dragon.


Gurkha Black Dragon - Cigars International


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Arizona Dave said:


> Gurkha Black Dragon - Cigars International


Okay. So either a humorous post or you didn't realize this was asking about cuban cigars for breakfast in the Habano section?!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

My GOD $225 for a box of those:loco:


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

piperdown said:


> Okay. So either a humorous post or you didn't realize this was asking about cuban cigars for breakfast in the Habano section?!


 LOL, thought I'd throw it out there and see how many were awake yet!? It was delicious though, and I have more......


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My GOD $225 for a box of those:loco:


Too much, I know. I'd rather have the Lamb's Club Cubano 6 x 60 because it tastes better: Lamb's Club Cubano - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Luckily, I didn't buy it by the box, I picked up some singles on CB for $3 each.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Arizona Dave said:


> Too much, I know. I'd rather have the Lamb's Club Cubano 6 x 60 because it tastes better: Lamb's Club Cubano - Products - Finck Cigar Company - World's Best Cigars


Worlds best cigars now that's almost as funny as the Gurka's!:focus:


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

:focus::banana:


Arizona Dave said:


> Luckily, I didn't buy it by the box, I picked up some singles on CB for $3 each.


 LOL, I guess I had one coming! 5 am on muscle relaxers I guess a dog rocket would taste good!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

most of you guys mention coffee. if anyone's interested in some Kona, or Waialua coffee lemme know. I'll gladly send you some.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:dude::dude::dude::dude::dude::bounce::rockon:


----------



## Scardinoz (Mar 15, 2010)

Monte Number 5 and strong coffee with a teaspoon of milk. I normally take my coffee black but this combination is sublime.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice to see you back Zach!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Trini Reyes & Irish Breakfast tea, delightful!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sounds like a nice combo Jeff i gotta try tea once in a while.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

I think I'm going to try Peruvian coffee with a Cohiba…….


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

How was it??????????????????????


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Speaking of Cohiba's i had a Cohiba Lancero Eggs Benedict and mimosa's The other day.
Great cigar breakfast combo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## knilas (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't eat breakfast, and I don't smoke on an empty stomach. My favorite meal is the midnight snack w/ a CC! :thumb:


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Speaking of Cohiba's i had a Cohiba Lancero Eggs Benedict and mimosa's The other day.
> Great cigar breakfast combo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I like how you think. Really need to try the Cohiba Lancero. How are they??


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

GnarlyEggs said:


> I like how you think. Really need to try the Cohiba Lancero. How are they??


As Bob would say Sip it!
Outstanding cigar if smoked slowly!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

View attachment 82789

Best part of waking up.......


----------



## djsmiles (Aug 4, 2012)

Wildone said:


> View attachment 82789
> 
> Best part of waking up.......


What ring guage is that?


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

nothing beats a coffee and a good monte 4


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Taylor Ham, Egg and cheese on a Portuguese roll with some OJ followed by a BBF and a good cup of joe.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

djsmiles said:


> What ring guage is that?


I'm guessing about 2342!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

ptpablo said:


> Taylor Ham, Egg and cheese on a Portuguese roll with some OJ followed by a BBF and a good cup of joe.


Now that sounds tasty!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cohiba siglo V Jamaican Blue mountain Estate Black Make your own Brooklyn bagel with cream cheese bacon and tomato. Damn that was good!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Just had a R.A Celestial Finos Starbucks Italian Roast.


----------



## john_007 (Nov 4, 2011)

This thread makes me envious, with an 21 month old i rarely eat breakfast let alone have time for a cigar. But when i do its a Juan Lopez PC and coffee half and half with sweet n low.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Had a Rass this morning nice change of pace.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Really enjoyed a Bolivar Corona's juniors and a Dunkin Donuts Black coffee.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

A lot of great suggestions posted here.
I dunno maybe its just me but.
Sunday morning breakfast with loved ones and friends has always been special for me.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful! :biggrin:


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Had a @TonyBrooklyn special (parti short, coffee strong) which damn bear knocked me on my ass. The strength in the short crept up on me. Was a great way to start my day though!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

jabuan said:


> Had a @TonyBrooklyn special (parti short, coffee strong) which damn bear knocked me on my ass. The strength in the short crept up on me. Was a great way to start my day though!


 @jabuan Its a great eye opener takes the fog away lol!


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

NOW, that's a perfect breakfast!

BTW, I'm coming along quite nicely rolling my own Cuban Entubado rolled Habanos. My morning blend is a Habana 2000 Wrapper, with Nic Habano Binder and Filler with a touch of Brazillian Mata Fina. I save the Liguero for after dinner.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:dude:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I really have been enjoying the Cohiba SigloI in place of the Partagas shorts.
At this point the $50 a box difference is not really justifiable IMHO.
But they are a fantastic change of pace.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I really have been enjoying the Cohiba SigloI in place of the Partagas shorts.
> At this point the $50 a box difference is not really justifiable IMHO.
> But they are a fantastic change of pace.


Nice! I like both! I've been rolling my own cigars as of late, and am getting close to the Cohiba, but I'm missing something, not sure what it is yet. I'll eventually figure it out if I can find out what leaves go into it.

Was rolling Habanos first (cuban seed), now coming up with some new blends. Huh, won't let me post the pics!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Just had a QD'O corona and chai tea. It was pretty harmonious.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:smoke2:


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay...fresh partagas anything and coffee has become too intense of a combination for me. :dizzy: gonna have to hold off on this combo for a few years til my shorts, psd4, etc are rested. 

((Ric flair voice)) WOOOOO!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I hear ya my brother it is an eye opener for sure.


----------



## Arizona Dave (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok, finally figured out the Cohiba, thanks to some rolling friends of mine over at FTT (DeluxeStogie and Gdaddy). Cameroon wrapper, 6 parts Dominican seco (a dark, medium bodied leaf) and 1 part Dominican Liguero, so I've been rolling up some for breakfast coffee w/o the Liguero, just right right for morning  I want to try the evening Cigar with a couple different Ligueros, one with a vintage 2005 Aleman, and another with Crillo 98' Liguero. If not, I'm back to the Original blend......keep ya' posted.


----------



## False Cast (May 28, 2012)

Strong fresh coffee out of my Aeropress and either a PLPC or an HUHC; great way to begin a day.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

7-11 coffee with cream and sugar and a Saint Luis Rey Regios. Good stuff.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I like the Regios better than the Serie A sounds like a great paring!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

I enjoy the racc very good mild medium IMO


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I like the Regios better than the Serie A sounds like a great paring!


The Regios isn't a stick that I see come up very often, but I found an overview that described it as... "This cigar is really great even when young, but it develops great potential when aged properly at least for three years. With a subtle and complex aroma, flavours of coffee, mellow sweet taste of chocolate or dark honey among others are perfectly balanced in this Habano."

Sounds right up my alley. Seem accurate?


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Subtle and mellow, yes. Nice burn, well balanced. Medium strength, maybe on the lighter side of medium. But a very enjoyable cigar.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Horsefeathers said:


> The Regios isn't a stick that I see come up very often, but I found an overview that described it as... "This cigar is really great even when young, but it develops great potential when aged properly at least for three years. With a subtle and complex aroma, flavours of coffee, mellow sweet taste of chocolate or dark honey among others are perfectly balanced in this Habano."
> 
> Sounds right up my alley. Seem accurate?


Yes that about sums them up GO FOR IT!


----------



## Horsefeathers (Jul 26, 2013)

Probably wont buy anything for a few months, but I suppose the Regios will be my next purchase. Thanks!


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

Had some unexpected time waiting for a custom cutter that never arrived so I gave the Parti Short + coffee a whirl and it did not disappoint. Best morning I've had in a while!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Horsefeathers said:


> Probably wont buy anything for a few months, but I suppose the Regios will be my next purchase. Thanks!


:smoke:eace::dude:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow had some great Eggs Benedict Mimosas and a Cohiba Lanceros at brunch today.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Wow had some great Eggs Benedict Mimosas and a Cohiba Lanceros at brunch today.


You make me jealous! :wink:
In all seriousness, hope you had a great breakfast!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> You make me jealous! :wink:
> In all seriousness, hope you had a great breakfast!


Just saw this sorry for the late reply.
Thank you kindly sir!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just saw this sorry for the late reply.
> Thank you kindly sir!


No problem. 
Got a Cohiba sampler the way. Can't wait to try the more expensive sticks after some good rest.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar-Enthusiast said:


> No problem.
> Got a Cohiba sampler the way. Can't wait to try the more expensive sticks after some good rest.


The Coro's with a 13 box code date are smoking great now enjoy bro!


----------

